# Cohiba Wallpapers



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

Just a couple of Cohiba wallpapers I took. Enjoy!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The one in the middle on the right looks fake :wink:


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

I hope not. Or Ravi has some splaining to do


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, the band doesnt look right. Not evenly cut. Dead giveaway for a fake.


----------



## jigssaw (Jan 10, 2014)

hmmm... at the right one it looks like fake but hope its not.


----------

